# Fem Cap codes



## debi7478 (Sep 9, 2008)

We have a new product that one of Internists is using and I need a code and fee to charge for it.  It is a FemCap a birth control method  I have the NDC numbers NDC 08454-0001-22  FemCap 22 mm 
NDC 08454-0002-26 FemCap 26 mm
NDC 08454-0003-30 FemCap 30 mm 

How does one go about finding the HCPCS code for these things?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 10, 2008)

You might want to check with the manufacturer.  Some companies provide coding information.  Just remember to validate it yourself then.  It still is the providers responsibility to code correctly.  I work with several manufacturers and several of them provide coding "guidance."  Good luck!

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------

